
Adrian Lamo, ‘Homeless Hacker’ Who Turned in Chelsea Manning, Dead at 37 - ckdiii
https://krebsonsecurity.com/2018/03/adrian-lamo-homeless-hacker-who-turned-in-chelsea-manning-dead-at-37/
======
detaro
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16601470](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16601470)

